

Tim Cook Seeks to Quell China Fears in Email to Jim Cramer - bryanr
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/25/technology/tim-cook-of-apple-seeks-to-quell-china-fears-in-email-to-jim-cramer.html

======
veracruz
What's most newsworthy about this is the opaque reporting style on a potential
securities violation.

